# PROFESSOR TO ANSWER OUR QUESTIONS



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I have added a few posts to a thread about Creatine / CEE and it was quite interesting, but there seems to be some gaps in what we know or more to the point, quite a few questions on real specifics.

I mentioned I have some contact with a Professor at Nottingham Uni. and so I mailed him, asked him if he would have the time to answer a list of questions from us and he has agreed. He'll do it by phone, rather than email, just due to time issues, fair play. And it will be towards the end of Oct, as he has some deadlines to hit.

The guy is Paul Greenhaff, Professor of Muscle Metabolism

School of Biomedical Sciences, Faculty of Medicine & Health Sciences, Nottingham University.

He has some 115 published research papers to his name, 25 of them on creatine and is pretty much one of the leading knowledges on the subject worldwide. So I think this is a great chance, don't know what you think??

What I'm suggesting, but open to ideas, is that we draw together a list of questions for me to ask him, and I report back his answers. Given his knowledge, it could open the door to other similar calls on other subjects.

I'm fairly new to UK-Muscle, as you can see from my posts number, so totally unsure if this is going to be of interest, but I'm going to go ahead with it anyway and anyone is welcome to contribute questions in advance.

I also have a list of all of his research papers if anyone wants to see this, drop me a pm if you do.

Any comments, suggestions welcome. Also, should I post this in general, or research pages too? (Mods, maybe answer that??)

Happy Training.

STOW


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Great!!, Any research into Kre-alkayln?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Get him to post on the board STOW


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Very unlikely Tom.

1. Time

2. Diverse nature of the board

I wouldn't rule it out suggesting in the future, but lets take it a step at a time. I don't want to frighten him away on some ethical grounds. Some of these subjects discussed on here, while potentially very interesting for academia, are fairly extreme for being comfortable about.

STOW


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Coop, need slightly more specific questions really.

I can send you the list of research papers if it is interesting for you?

PM me

STOW


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

You said on another thread that he has done massive amounts of research on creatine in the past, I would like to know if he has tested newer forms of creatine especially Kre-alkalyn and how it compared to mono with regards to effectivness and if it converts to creatinine. Please


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

ok, fine.

STOW


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

nice one mate! giving you a rep for your efforts. i would be interested to read the Q&A's when they come out. don't specifically have any q. for him myself though.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't know if this has been mentioned or 'specific' enough.

If this Dr. dude was a BB'er, going by what he knows - what would he prefer to use mono or ethyl esther? What are his reasons?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Good question from ah24, also we are lead to belive that Creatine needs to be cycled for various reasons, what's the optimum way to cycle creatine ie. on and off periods.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Good questions, keep them coming...


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd like to know why some people don't repond to creatine in his opinion. Mono and CEE seem to do nothing to me yet kre-alkalyn works a treat. Yet for others only mono works.......... whats going on?


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

Does he work for muscletech or just a consultant?

Does he have any future projects relating to studying creatine and/or any other sports supplement compounds?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

He's a Professor at a University! Nothing to do with any Supplements company, please read the background.

STOW


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Paul Greenhaff has done more studies on Creatine than you could imagine. If you look at the references on any decent article on creatinechances are some of the studies where done by him.

Get those questions posted. You wont be dissapointed 

Phil


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

stow said:


> He's a Professor at a University! Nothing to do with any Supplements company, please read the background.
> 
> STOW


So why is he mentioned on their website, adverts, resellers websites?

Not discrediting him, just woundered if he has an affiliation or if they just use research he has done, which is a fair enough question!!!!!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

Here is some text taken from a resellers website:

'This formula is backed by five years of groundbreaking scientific research at the prestigious University of Nottingham under the guidance of Dr. Paul Greenhaff, in collaboration with Dr. Marvin Heuer and the Team MuscleTech researchers.'


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

O/t Karl (reflex), i assume you work for/represent Reflex, Is all-in-1 supplements anything to do with your company?


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Karl(Reflex) said:


> Here is some text taken from a resellers website:
> 
> 'This formula is backed by five years of groundbreaking scientific research at the prestigious University of Nottingham under the guidance of Dr. Paul Greenhaff, in collaboration with Dr. Marvin Heuer and the Team MuscleTech researchers.'


Basically Muscletech fund the research. ie. They pay for it. (Cos someone has too!) and they'll hope that the findings support a product they have. There are quite a few studies that have cost certain companies millions and the findings didnt corroborate their product...which is funny!

He merely as it states guides them (looks after the scientific stuff probably)

Here are Greenhaffs studies. He's a smart guy!


Stephens, F.B., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Laithwaite, D., Simpson, E.J., Greenhaff, P.L. (2007) A threshold exists for the stimulatory effect of insulin on plasma L-carnitine clearance in humans. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab *292:* E637-E641. *10.1152/ajpendo.00508.2006* PubMed

Hespel, P., Maughan, R.J., Greenhaff, P.L. (2006) Dietary supplements for football. J Sports Sci *24:* 749-761. *10.1080/02640410500482974* PubMed

Baker, D.J., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Jones, S.W., Timmons, J.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (2006) Chronic treatment with the beta(2)-adrenoceptor agonist prodrug BRL-47672 impairs rat skeletal muscle function by inducing a comprehensive shift to a faster muscle phenotype. J Pharmacol Exp Ther *319:* 439-446. *10.1124/jpet.106.107045* PubMed

Stephens, F.B., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Laithwaite, D., Simpson, E.J., Greenhaff, P.L. (2006) An acute increase in skeletal muscle carnitine content alters fuel metabolism in resting human skeletal muscle. J Clin Endocrinol Metab *91:* 5013-5018. *10.1210/jc.2006-1584* PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L. (2006) The molecular physiology of human limb immobilization and rehabilitation. Exerc Sport Sci Rev *34:* 159-163. *10.1249/01.jes.0000240017.99877.8a* PubMed

Stephens, F.B., Evans, C.E., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L. (2006) Carbohydrate ingestion augments L-carnitine retention in humans. J Appl Physiol *?:* ?-?. *10.1152/japplphysiol.01011.2006* PubMed

Baker, D.J., Greenhaff, P.L., Macinnes, A., Timmons, J.A. (2006) The experimental type 2 diabetes therapy glycogen phosphorylase inhibition can impair aerobic muscle function during prolonged contraction. Diabetes *55:* 1855-1861. *10.2337/db05-1687* PubMed

Rennie, M.J., Bohe, J., Smith, K., Wackerhage, H., Greenhaff, P. (2006) Branched-chain amino acids as fuels and anabolic signals in human muscle. J Nutr *136:* 264S-268S. PubMed

Stephens, F.B., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Laithwaite, D., Simpson, E.J., Greenhaff, P.L. (2006) Insulin stimulates L-carnitine accumulation in human skeletal muscle. FASEB J *20:* 377-379. *10.1096/fj.05-4985fje* PubMed

Timmons, J.A., Jansson, E., Fischer, H., Gustafsson, T., Greenhaff, P.L., Ridden, J., Rachman, J., Sundberg, C.J. (2005) Modulation of extracellular matrix genes reflects the magnitude of physiological adaptation to aerobic exercise training in humans. BMC Biol *3:* 19-19. *10.1186/1741-7007-3-19* PubMed

Baker, D.J., Timmons, J.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (2005) Glycogen phosphorylase inhibition in type 2 diabetes therapy: a systematic evaluation of metabolic and functional effects in rat skeletal muscle. Diabetes *54:* 2453-2459. PubMed

Steiner, M.C., Evans, R., Deacon, S.J., Singh, S.J., Patel, P., Fox, J., Greenhaff, P.L., Morgan, M.D. (2005) Adenine nucleotide loss in the skeletal muscles during exercise in chronic obstructive pulmonary disease. Thorax *?:* ?-?. *10.1136/thx.2004.038802* PubMed

Timmons, J.A., Larsson, O., Jansson, E., Fischer, H., Gustafsson, T., Greenhaff, P.L., Ridden, J., Rachman, J., Peyrard-Janvid, M., Wahlestedt, C., Sundberg, C.J. (2005) Human muscle gene expression responses to endurance training provide a novel perspective on Duchenne muscular dystrophy. FASEB J *19:* 750-760. *10.1096/fj.04-1980com* PubMed

van Loon, L.J., Thomason-Hughes, M., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Koopman, R., Greenhaff, P.L., Hardie, D.G., Keizer, H.A., Saris, W.H., Wagenmakers, A.J. (2005) Inhibition of adipose tissue lipolysis increases intramuscular lipid and glycogen use in vivo in humans. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab *289:* E482-E493. *10.1152/ajpendo.00092.2005* PubMed

Dawson, K.D., Baker, D.J., Greenhaff, P.L., Gibala, M.J. (2005) An acute decrease in TCA cycle intermediates does not affect aerobic energy delivery in contracting rat skeletal muscle. J Physiol *565:* 637-643. *10.1113/jphysiol.2004.079939* PubMed

Roberts, P.A., Loxham, S.J., Poucher, S.M., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L. (2005) Acetyl-CoA provision and the acetyl group deficit at the onset of contraction in ischemic canine skeletal muscle. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab *288:* E327-E334. *10.1152/ajpendo.00441.2003* PubMed

Timmons, J.A., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Poucher, S.M., Greenhaff, P.L. (2004) Acetyl group availability influences phosphocreatine degradation even during intense muscle contraction. J Physiol *561:* 851-859. *10.1113/jphysiol.2004.069419* PubMed

Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Peirce, N.S., Fox, J., Greenhaff, P.L. (2004) Muscle pyruvate availability can limit the flux, but not activation, of the pyruvate dehydrogenase complex during submaximal exercise in humans. J Physiol *561:* 647-655. *10.1113/jphysiol.2004.073411* PubMed

Jones, S.W., Baker, D.J., Gardiner, S.M., Bennett, T., Timmons, J.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (2004) The Effect of the {beta}2-Adrenoceptor Agonist Prodrug BRL-47672 on Cardiovascular Function, Skeletal Muscle Myosin Heavy Chain, and MyoD Expression in the Rat. J Pharmacol Exp Ther *311:* 1225-1231. PubMed

Jones, S.W., Hill, R.J., Krasney, P.A., O'Conner, B., Peirce, N., Greenhaff, P.L. (2004) Disuse atrophy and exercise rehabilitation in humans profoundly affects the expression of genes associated with the regulation of skeletal muscle mass. FASEB J *18:* 1025-1027. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Campbell-O'Sullivan, S.P., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Poucher, S.M., Roberts, P.A., Timmons, J.A. (2004) Metabolic inertia in contracting skeletal muscle: a novel approach for pharmacological intervention in peripheral vascular disease. Br J Clin Pharmacol *57:* 237-243. PubMed

Jones, S.W., Baker, D.J., Greenhaff, P.L. (2003) G protein-coupled receptor kinases 2 and 5 are differentially expressed in rat skeletal muscle and remain unchanged following beta2-agonist administration. Exp Physiol *88:* 277-284. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L. (2003) Milestones in human physiology: Muscle energy metabolism and blood flow during contraction. J Physiol *551:* 397-399. PubMed

Robinson, T.M., Sewell, D., Greenhaff, P.L. (2003) L-arginine ingestion after rest and exercise: effects on glucose disposal. Med Sci Sports Exerc *35:* 1309-1315. PubMed

Hesselink, M.K., Greenhaff, P.L., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Hultman, E., Saris, W.H., Nieuwlaat, R., Schaart, G., Kornips, E., Schrauwen, P. (2003) Increased uncoupling protein 3 content does not affect mitochondrial function in human skeletal muscle in vivo. J Clin Invest *111:* 479-486. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Campbell-O'Sullivan, S.P., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Poucher, S.M., Roberts, P.A., Timmons, J.A. (2002) An acetyl group deficit limits mitochondrial ATP production at the onset of exercise. Biochem Soc Trans *30:* 275-280. *10.1042/* PubMed

Grassi, B., Hogan, M.C., Greenhaff, P.L., Hamann, J.J., Kelley, K.M., Aschenbach, W.G., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Gladden, L.B. (2002) Oxygen uptake on-kinetics in dog gastrocnemius in situ following activation of pyruvate dehydrogenase by dichloroacetate. J Physiol *538:* 195-207. PubMed

Campbell-O'Sullivan, S.P., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Peirce, N., Greenhaff, P.L. (2002) Low intensity exercise in humans accelerates mitochondrial ATP production and pulmonary oxygen kinetics during subsequent more intense exercise. J Physiol *538:* 931-939. PubMed

Gibala, M.J., Peirce, N., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L. (2002) Exercise with low muscle glycogen augments TCA cycle anaplerosis but impairs oxidative energy provision in humans. J Physiol *540:* 1079-1086. PubMed

Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Young, S., Wellock, F., Short, A.H., Burden, R.P., Morgan, A.G., Greenhaff, P.L. (2002) Gender and age differences in plasma carnitine, muscle strength, and exercise tolerance in haemodialysis patients. Nephrol Dial Transplant *17:* 1808-1813. PubMed

Roberts, P.A., Loxham, S.J., Poucher, S.M., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L. (2002) The acetyl group deficit at the onset of contraction in ischaemic canine skeletal muscle. J Physiol *544:* 591-602. PubMed

Roberts, P.A., Loxham, S.J., Poucher, S.M., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L. (2002) Bicarbonate-induced alkalosis augments cellular acetyl group availability and isometric force during the rest-to-work transition in canine skeletal muscle. Exp Physiol *87:* 489-498. PubMed

Roberts, P.A., Loxham, S.J., Poucher, S.M., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L. (2002) The temporal relationship between glycogen phosphorylase and activation of the pyruvate dehydrogenase complex during adrenaline infusion in resting canine skeletal muscle. J Physiol *545:* 297-304. PubMed

Greenhaff, P. (2001) Look before you leap. J Appl Physiol *91:* 1011-1013. PubMed

Tsintzas, K., Williams, C., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Hultman, E., Boobis, L., Clarys, P., Greenhaff, P. (2001) Phosphocreatine degradation in type I and type II muscle fibres during submaximal exercise in man: effect of carbohydrate ingestion. J Physiol *537:* 305-311. PubMed

Op 't Eijnde, B., Urso, B., Richter, E.A., Greenhaff, P.L., Hespel, P. (2001) Effect of oral creatine supplementation on human muscle GLUT4 protein content after immobilization. Diabetes *50:* 18-23. PubMed

Bruce, M., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L., Boobis, L.H., Williams, C., Bowtell, J.L. (2001) Glutamine supplementation promotes anaplerosis but not oxidative energy delivery in human skeletal muscle. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab *280:* E669-E675. PubMed

Steenge, G.R., Verhoef, P., Greenhaff, P.L. (2001) The effect of creatine and resistance training on plasma homocysteine concentration in healthy volunteers. Arch Intern Med *161:* 1455-1456. PubMed

van Loon, L.J., Greenhaff, P.L., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Saris, W.H., Wagenmakers, A.J. (2001) The effects of increasing exercise intensity on muscle fuel utilisation in humans. J Physiol *536:* 295-304. PubMed

Hespel, P., Op't Eijnde, B., Van Leemputte, M., Urso, B., Greenhaff, P.L., Labarque, V., Dymarkowski, S., Van Hecke, P., Richter, E.A. (2001) Oral creatine supplementation facilitates the rehabilitation of disuse atrophy and alters the expression of muscle myogenic factors in humans. J Physiol *536:* 625-633. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L. (2001) The creatine-phosphocreatine system: there's more than one song in its repertoire. J Physiol *537:* 657-657. PubMed

Copray, S., Liem, R., Brouwer, N., Greenhaff, P., Habens, F., Fernyhough, P. (2000) Contraction-induced muscle fiber damage is increased in soleus muscle of streptozotocin-diabetic rats and is associated with elevated expression of brain-derived neurotrophic factor mRNA in muscle fibers and activated satellite cells. Exp Neurol *161:* 597-608. PubMed

Casey, A., Mann, R., Banister, K., Fox, J., Morris, P.G., Macdonald, I.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (2000) Effect of carbohydrate ingestion on glycogen resynthesis in human liver and skeletal muscle, measured by (13)C MRS. Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab *278:* E65-E75. PubMed

Terjung, R.L., Clarkson, P., Eichner, E.R., Greenhaff, P.L., Hespel, P.J., Israel, R.G., Kraemer, W.J., Meyer, R.A., Spriet, L.L., Tarnopolsky, M.A., Wagenmakers, A.J., Williams, M.H. (2000) American College of Sports Medicine roundtable. The physiological and health effects of oral creatine supplementation. Med Sci Sports Exerc *32:* 706-717. PubMed

Casey, A., Greenhaff, P.L. (2000) Does dietary creatine supplementation play a role in skeletal muscle metabolism and performance? Am J Clin Nutr *72:* 607S-617S. PubMed

Robinson, T.M., Sewell, D.A., Casey, A., Steenge, G., Greenhaff, P.L. (2000) Dietary creatine supplementation does not affect some haematological indices, or indices of muscle damage and hepatic and renal function. Br J Sports Med *34:* 284-288. PubMed

Rajab, P., Fox, J., Riaz, S., Tomlinson, D., Ball, D., Greenhaff, P.L. (2000) Skeletal muscle myosin heavy chain isoforms and energy metabolism after clenbuterol treatment in the rat. Am J Physiol Regul Integr Comp Physiol *279:* R1076-R1081. PubMed

Steenge, G.R., Simpson, E.J., Greenhaff, P.L. (2000) Protein- and carbohydrate-induced augmentation of whole body creatine retention in humans. J Appl Physiol *89:* 1165-1171. PubMed

Tsintzas, K., Williams, C., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Hultman, E., Boobis, L., Greenhaff, P. (2000) Carbohydrate ingestion prior to exercise augments the exercise-induced activation of the pyruvate dehydrogenase complex in human skeletal muscle. Exp Physiol *85:* 581-586. PubMed

Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Simpson, E.J., Greenhaff, P.L. (1999) The importance of pyruvate availability to PDC activation and anaplerosis in human skeletal muscle. Am J Physiol *276:* E472-E478. PubMed

Robinson, T.M., Sewell, D.A., Hultman, E., Greenhaff, P.L. (1999) Role of submaximal exercise in promoting creatine and glycogen accumulation in human skeletal muscle. J Appl Physiol *87:* 598-604. PubMed

Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L. (1999) The tricarboxylic acid cycle in human skeletal muscle: is there a role for nutritional intervention? Curr Opin Clin Nutr Metab Care *2:* 527-531. PubMed

Andrews, R., Greenhaff, P., Curtis, S., Perry, A., Cowley, A.J. (1998) The effect of dietary creatine supplementation on skeletal muscle metabolism in congestive heart failure. Eur Heart J *19:* 617-622. PubMed

Greenhaff, P. (1998) Renal dysfunction accompanying oral creatine supplements. Lancet *352:* 233-234. PubMed

Timmons, J.A., Gustafsson, T., Sundberg, C.J., Jansson, E., Hultman, E., Kaijser, L., Chwalbinska-Moneta, J., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Macdonald, I.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (1998) Substrate availability limits human skeletal muscle oxidative ATP regeneration at the onset of ischemic exercise. J Clin Invest *101:* 79-85. PubMed

Timmons, J.A., Gustafsson, T., Sundberg, C.J., Jansson, E., Greenhaff, P.L. (1998) Muscle acetyl group availability is a major determinant of oxygen deficit in humans during submaximal exercise. Am J Physiol *274:* E377-E380. PubMed

Weller, A.S., Millard, C.E., Greenhaff, P.L., Macdonald, I.A. (1998) The influence of cold stress and a 36- h fast on the physiological responses to prolonged intermittent walking in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *77:* 217-223. PubMed

Timmons, J.A., Poucher, S.M., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Macdonald, I.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (1998) Regulation of skeletal muscle carbohydrate oxidation during steady-state contraction. Am J Physiol *274:* R1384-R1389. PubMed

Randall, M.D., Keon, C.A., Greenhaff, P.L., Constantin-Teodosiu, D. (1998) Dual effects of dichloroacetate on cardiac ischaemic preconditioning in the rat isolated perfused heart. Br J Pharmacol *124:* 245-251. *10.1038/sj.bjp.0701828* PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Timmons, J.A. (1998) Interaction between aerobic and anaerobic metabolism during intense muscle contraction. Exerc Sport Sci Rev *26:* 1-30. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Timmons, J.A. (1998) Pyruvate dehydrogenase complex activation status and acetyl group availability as a site of interchange between anaerobic and oxidative metabolism during intense exercise. Adv Exp Med Biol *441:* 287-298. PubMed

Weller, A.S., Greenhaff, P.L., Macdonald, I.A. (1998) Physiological responses to moderate cold stress in man and the influence of prior prolonged exhaustive exercise. Exp Physiol *83:* 679-695. PubMed

Steenge, G.R., Lambourne, J., Casey, A., Macdonald, I.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (1998) Stimulatory effect of insulin on creatine accumulation in human skeletal muscle. Am J Physiol *275:* E974-E979. PubMed

Weller, A.S., Millard, C.E., Stroud, M.A., Greenhaff, P.L., Macdonald, I.A. (1997) Physiological responses to a cold, wet, and windy environment during prolonged intermittent walking. Am J Physiol *272:* R226-R233. PubMed

Stroud, M.A., Ritz, P., Coward, W.A., Sawyer, M.B., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L., Macdonald, I.A. (1997) Energy expenditure using isotope-labelled water (2H218O), exercise performance, skeletal muscle enzyme activities and plasma biochemical parameters in humans during 95 days of endurance exercise with inadequate energy intake. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *76:* 243-252. PubMed

Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L., McIntyre, D.B., Round, J.M., Jones, D.A. (1997) Anaerobic energy production in human skeletal muscle in intense contraction: a comparison of 31P magnetic resonance spectroscopy and biochemical techniques. Exp Physiol *82:* 593-601. PubMed

Weller, A.S., Millard, C.E., Stroud, M.A., Greenhaff, P.L., Macdonald, I.A. (1997) Physiological responses to cold stress during prolonged intermittent low- and high-intensity walking. Am J Physiol *272:* R2025-R2033. PubMed

Maughan, R.J., Greenhaff, P.L., Leiper, J.B., Ball, D., Lambert, C.P., Gleeson, M. (1997) Diet composition and the performance of high-intensity exercise. J Sports Sci *15:* 265-275. PubMed

Timmons, J.A., Poucher, S.M., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Macdonald, I.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (1997) Metabolic responses from rest to steady state determine contractile function in ischemic skeletal muscle. Am J Physiol *273:* E233-E238. PubMed

Tsintzas, O.K., Williams, C., Boobis, L., Greenhaff, P. (1996) Carbohydrate ingestion and single muscle fiber glycogen metabolism during prolonged running in men. J Appl Physiol *81:* 801-809. PubMed

Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Kirby, D.P., Short, A.H., Burden, R.P., Morgan, A.G., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) Free and esterified carnitine in continuous ambulatory peritoneal dialysis patients. Kidney Int *49:* 158-162. PubMed

Casey, A., Short, A.H., Curtis, S., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) The effect of glycogen availability on power output and the metabolic response to repeated bouts of maximal, isokinetic exercise in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *72:* 249-255. PubMed

Ball, D., Greenhaff, P.L., Maughan, R.J. (1996) The acute reversal of a diet-induced metabolic acidosis does not restore endurance capacity during high-intensity exercise in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *73:* 105-112. PubMed

Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Casey, A., Short, A.H., Hultman, E., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) The effect of repeated muscle biopsy sampling on ATP and glycogen resynthesis following exercise in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *73:* 186-190. PubMed

Timmons, J.A., Poucher, S.M., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Worrall, V., Macdonald, I.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) Increased acetyl group availability enhances contractile function of canine skeletal muscle during ischemia. J Clin Invest *97:* 879-883. PubMed

Timmons, J.A., Poucher, S.M., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Worrall, V., Macdonald, I.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) Metabolic responses of canine gracilis muscle during contraction with partial ischemia. Am J Physiol *270:* E400-E406. PubMed

Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Howell, S., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) Carnitine metabolism in human muscle fiber types during submaximal dynamic exercise. J Appl Physiol *80:* 1061-1064. PubMed

Casey, A., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Howell, S., Hultman, E., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) Creatine ingestion favorably affects performance and muscle metabolism during maximal exercise in humans. Am J Physiol *271:* E31-E37. PubMed

Casey, A., Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Howell, S., Hultman, E., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) Metabolic response of type I and II muscle fibers during repeated bouts of maximal exercise in humans. Am J Physiol *271:* E38-E43. PubMed

Hultman, E., Soderlund, K., Timmons, J.A., Cederblad, G., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) Muscle creatine loading in men. J Appl Physiol *81:* 232-237. PubMed

Green, A.L., Simpson, E.J., Littlewood, J.J., Macdonald, I.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) Carbohydrate ingestion augments creatine retention during creatine feeding in humans. Acta Physiol Scand *158:* 195-202. PubMed

Green, A.L., Hultman, E., Macdonald, I.A., Sewell, D.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) Carbohydrate ingestion augments skeletal muscle creatine accumulation during creatine supplementation in humans. Am J Physiol *271:* E821-E826. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L. (1996) Creatine supplementation: recent developments. Br J Sports Med *30:* 276-277. PubMed

Tsintzas, O.K., Williams, C., Boobis, L., Greenhaff, P. (1995) Carbohydrate ingestion and glycogen utilization in different muscle fibre types in man. J Physiol *489 ( Pt 1):* 243-250. PubMed

Casey, A., Short, A.H., Hultman, E., Greenhaff, P.L. (1995) Glycogen resynthesis in human muscle fibre types following exercise-induced glycogen depletion. J Physiol *483 ( Pt 1):* 265-271. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L. (1995) Creatine and its application as an ergogenic aid. Int J Sport Nutr *5 Suppl:* S100-S110. PubMed

Constantin-Teodosiu, D., Greenhaff, P.L., Gardiner, S.M., Randall, M.D., March, J.E., Bennett, T. (1995) Attenuation by creatine of myocardial metabolic stress in Brattleboro rats caused by chronic inhibition of nitric oxide synthase. Br J Pharmacol *116:* 3288-3292. PubMed

Birch, R., Noble, D., Greenhaff, P.L. (1994) The influence of dietary creatine supplementation on performance during repeated bouts of maximal isokinetic cycling in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *69:* 268-276. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Bodin, K., Soderlund, K., Hultman, E. (1994) Effect of oral creatine supplementation on skeletal muscle phosphocreatine resynthesis. Am J Physiol *266:* E725-E730. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Nevill, M.E., Soderlund, K., Bodin, K., Boobis, L.H., Williams, C., Hultman, E. (1994) The metabolic responses of human type I and II muscle fibres during maximal treadmill sprinting. J Physiol *478 ( Pt 1):* 149-155. PubMed

Morris, P.G., McIntyre, D.J., Coxon, R., Bachelard, H.S., Moriarty, K.T., Greenhaff, P.L., Macdonald, I.A. (1994) Nuclear magnetic resonance spectroscopy as a tool to study carbohydrate metabolism. Proc Nutr Soc *53:* 335-343. PubMed

Stroud, M.A., Holliman, D., Bell, D., Green, A.L., Macdonald, I.A., Greenhaff, P.L. (1994) Effect of oral creatine supplementation on respiratory gas exchange and blood lactate accumulation during steady-state incremental treadmill exercise and recovery in man. Clin Sci (Lond) *87:* 707-710. PubMed

Akhlaghi, S., Maxwell, S.R., Kendall, M.J., Hughes, B., Greenhaff, P. (1993) A comparison of the beta 1-selectivity of conventional metoprolol and metoprolol CR during exercise in healthy volunteers. J Clin Pharm Ther *18:* 259-266. PubMed

Lambert, C.P., Greenhaff, P.L., Ball, D., Maughan, R.J. (1993) Influence of sodium bicarbonate ingestion on plasma ammonia accumulation during incremental exercise in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *66:* 49-54. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Soderlund, K., Ren, J.M., Hultman, E. (1993) Energy metabolism in single human muscle fibres during intermittent contraction with occluded circulation. J Physiol *460:* 443-453. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Casey, A., Short, A.H., Harris, R., Soderlund, K., Hultman, E. (1993) Influence of oral creatine supplementation of muscle torque during repeated bouts of maximal voluntary exercise in man. Clin Sci (Lond) *84:* 565-571. PubMed

Soderlund, K., Greenhaff, P.L., Hultman, E. (1992) Energy metabolism in type I and type II human muscle fibres during short term electrical stimulation at different frequencies. Acta Physiol Scand *144:* 15-22. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Harris, R.C., Snow, D.H., Sewell, D.A., Dunnett, M. (1991) The influence of metabolic alkalosis upon exercise metabolism in the thoroughbred horse. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *63:* 129-134. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Leiper, J.B., Ball, D., Maughan, R.J. (1991) The influence of dietary manipulation on plasma ammonia accumulation during incremental exercise in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *63:* 338-344. PubMed

Hultman, E., Greenhaff, P.L. (1991) Skeletal muscle energy metabolism and fatigue during intense exercise in man. Sci Prog *75:* 361-370. PubMed

Hultman, E., Greenhaff, P.L., Ren, J.M., Soderlund, K. (1991) Energy metabolism and fatigue during intense muscle contraction. Biochem Soc Trans *19:* 347-353. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Ren, J.M., Soderlund, K., Hultman, E. (1991) Energy metabolism in single human muscle fibers during contraction without and with epinephrine infusion. Am J Physiol *260:* E713-E718. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Snow, D.H., Harris, R.C., Roberts, C.A. (1990) Bicarbonate loading in the thoroughbred: dose, method of administration and acid-base changes. Equine Vet J Suppl *:* 83-85. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Clough, P.J. (1989) Predictors of sweat loss in man during prolonged exercise. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *58:* 348-352. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L. (1989) Cardiovascular fitness and thermoregulation during prolonged exercise in man. Br J Sports Med *23:* 109-114. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Gleeson, M., Maughan, R.J. (1988) The effects of diet on muscle pH and metabolism during high intensity exercise. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *57:* 531-539. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Gleeson, M., Maughan, R.J. (1988) Diet-induced metabolic acidosis and the performance of high intensity exercise in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *57:* 583-590. PubMed

Gleeson, M., Greenhaff, P.L., Maughan, R.J. (1988) Influence of a 24 h fast on high intensity cycle exercise performance in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *57:* 653-659. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Gleeson, M., Maughan, R.J. (1988) The effects of a glycogen loading regimen on acid-base status and blood lactate concentration before and after a fixed period of high intensity exercise in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *57:* 254-259. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Gleeson, M., Whiting, P.H., Maughan, R.J. (1987) Dietary composition and acid-base status: limiting factors in the performance of maximal exercise in man? Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *56:* 444-450. PubMed

Maughan, R.J., Greenhaff, P.L., Gleeson, M., Fenn, C.E., Leiper, J.B. (1987) The effect of dietary carbohydrate intake on the metabolic response to prolonged walking on consecutive days. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *56:* 583-591. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., Gleeson, M., Maughan, R.J. (1987) The effects of dietary manipulation on blood acid-base status and the performance of high intensity exercise. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *56:* 331-337. PubMed

Greenhaff, P.L., McCormick, K., Maughan, R.J. (1987) The metabolic response to prolonged walking in fed and fasted men. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *56:* 115-119. PubMed

Gleeson, M., Maughan, R.J., Greenhaff, P.L. (1986) Comparison of the effects of pre-exercise feeding of glucose, glycerol and placebo on endurance and fuel homeostasis in man. Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol *55:* 645-653. PubMed


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

We're getting slightly way from the point, if you want to question Paul's credentials or need some info on the ethical policies of his department for their research, please feel free to pm me.

Thanks Learney for posting the list of research papers.

STOW


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

No probs Stow.

I used a LOT of his papers doing my Bachelors. Respect his research.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Likewise.Mine ws back in the early nineties and even then he was the among the top two or three in terms of research, worldwide.

Are there anymore questions? We don't have a lot so far.

STOW


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

stow said:


> We're getting slightly way from the point, if you want to question Paul's credentials or need some info on the ethical policies of his department for their research, please feel free to pm me.
> 
> Thanks Learney for posting the list of research papers.
> 
> STOW


Where have a questioned his credentials or his ethics? I merely asked a question as he is mentioned on their website!!

I have read many of his papers and have no reason this question him! If he did have an affilation with MT, why would this be a bad thing or even be unethical?

I simply asked a question, you have obviously taken offence to it!

Rant over!


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Coop said:


> O/t Karl (reflex), i assume you work for/represent Reflex, Is all-in-1 supplements anything to do with your company?


Karl?


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

Coop said:


> Karl?


Sorry mate, missed the question first time round.

Yes, all-in1 is a sister company to Reflex!

Anymore questions PM as i dont want to take this thread off topic, might get told off again:eek:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Karl,

Not taken offence can promise you, life's too short.

Just ensuring we are all aligned.


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

I know i can find these answers anywhere, I wanna hear them from the Prof. :

1. Does creatine have major side effects associated with long term usage?

2. Will your body become dependent on it?

3. What if I never stopped taking creatine, ever, never cycled it just a small dose after I worked out 5-6 days outta the week forever....sides?


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

...:lift:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Which of the following in his opinion is the optimal type of Creatine - C-Mono/Cee/C-Sulphate/Kre-Alkanlyn?

What is the optimal daily dose of creatine?

What is the optimal daily timing for the optimal daily dose of creatine?

What is the impact of the Creatine loading period?

Which of the following converts to the least amount of creatinanine - C-Mono/Cee/C-Sulphate/Kre-Alkanlyn?

What is the impact of the conversation to Creatinanine? - i.e. do we just need to up the dosage? Does the conversion result in any toxicity?

Which type of creatine causes the least amount of water retention?

Which type of creatine causes the most amount of water retention? (i.e. more effective as a pump supplement)

Some of this I'm sure are on the net before anyone says. I'm just interesting in what he has to say.

Stow, +1 buddy.


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

^^^^^ I cant wait for the answers to these!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

All,

To summarise the questions collected, I've grouped them into 3 headings. Also aded a few more.

Will need to find out from him when he can have the call.

Anythig else anyone wants to add?

STOW

*Paul:*

What is your relationship with Muscletech?

Do you endorse any particular brands and how does their sponsorship cross-over with your research?

After Creatine, what other areas of muscle metabolism should we be interested in?

*Creatine Types:*

Which of the following in your opinion is the optimal type of Creatine - C-Mono/Cee/C-Sulphate/Kre-Alkalyn?

Which type of creatine causes the least amount of water retention?

Which type of creatine causes the most amount of water retention? (i.e. more effective as a pump supplement)

How do the different types compare in absorption, conversion to creatinine etc?

What creatine would you use yourself based on your knowledge and why?

Why do some types of creatine suit some people and not others?

*Creatine Use:*

What is the optimal daily dose of creatine?

What is the optimal daily timing for the optimal daily dose of creatine?

What is the impact of the creatine loading period?

What is the impact of the conversation to creatinine? - i.e. do we just need to up the dosage?

Does the conversion result in any toxicity?

What are the optimal cycling patterns?

Does creatine cause any sort of dependance?

Are their side effects related to continual use?

What other supplements do you think should be run alongside creatine?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

The third question needs to be defined more, what I mean is in terms of his knowledge, ie for future 'question times'!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^^ BUMP BUMP BUMP

Have we heard anything back on this yet? I spent ages thinking of those questions too


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

protein supplementation-evidence of how it helps build muscle and how much reqd at what intervals


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Stow - you heard anything back yet...??


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I have to have the call with Paul.

He emailed me this week with an article, but I've been travelling with work.

I would actually like to tape the conversation so that I can report back as it was said, but I don't have a phone dictaphone, so it might just be a case of scribbling notes.

Will do it as soon as I can and get the info back on here. Sorry for the delay, been madly busy at work.

STOW


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

stow said:


> I have to have the call with Paul.
> 
> He emailed me this week with an article, but I've been travelling with work.
> 
> ...


If you have enough memory of you mobile you can set the voice recorder to tape the call.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

TH&S said:


> If you have enough memory of you mobile you can set the voice recorder to tape the call.


True, however the guy you want to record has to give you his consent before-hand as it's illegal otherwise. It'd be about as much use in court than a chocolate fireguard.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> True, however the guy you want to record has to give you his consent before-hand as it's illegal otherwise. It'd be about as much use in court than a chocolate fireguard.





stow said:


> I would actually like to tape the conversation so that I can report back as it was said, but I don't have a phone dictaphone, so it might just be a case of scribbling notes.


Mobile option was a suggestion to the above... Not to take anyone to court... :crazy:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Use a blackberry I'm afraid.

S


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump for any news/progress ...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump ...

Guess this is a dead thread...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

An interesting article...

http://www.drpasswater.com/nutrition_library/creatine.html


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

double bumped, some nice questions TH&S


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

whats happening with this? has it died after all the input?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Dunno - I might try and get in touch with the bloke myself...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah i was thinking the same lol


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

From the very start of the thread I knew he would never agree to have his opinions put out on a BodyBuilding site of any description.

Any professor is responsible not only for running a department but also for attracting a lot of funding for the department for research purposes. He therefore, has to keep his affiliations very select. Although this board is awesome he would never freely link his name to it or any other.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Newby said:


> Maybe you guys can help then.
> 
> I recently bought 40mcg clen, i took 1 on day one and felt nothing. No shaking, cramps etc. 2 on day 2, again nothing. 3 on day 3. Felt a little shaky on the inside but nothing major. 4 today abut again nothing.
> 
> ...


Why have you posted this on a Creatine thread? Post in the correct area please.


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

Apologies.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Why have you posted this on a Creatine thread? *Post in the correct area please*.


Paul.S has competition


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Paul.S has competition


I was hoping he would see I was following his lead and promote me to being a Super Mod....:rolleye11


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

All,

A big sorry for not having sorted this yet and thanks for the feedback sent.

I am making effrots to contact him this week.

I'v been offline a lot recently for a variety of reasons, but things are back to normal.

So sorry again.

We haven't been knocked back by him, the only challenge now is finding a good time to have the call. I also wanted to record the call and either post as a wmv file, or write a transcript. Failing that, I'll just summarise the answers.

So totally committed to getting good feedback to the questions if I can.

STOW


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Its a bit like Spiderman and Peter Parker. Are you sure you are not the same person? Only kidding!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Understand that point Pauly, but hope its not the case. Also, the list of questions are quite normal, I don't think he would be breaching any particular ethical or moral standpoint by answering them and allowing his name to be referenced. You know the world of academia more than I do though, so you could well be right.

S


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Today I had the long-awaited call with Paul Greenhaff. He was very relaxed about the call, not at all concerned about the readership and happy to answer any questions. Please appreciate the answers are based on Paul's research, that of his peers, the knowledge he has gained through his work and his own opinions. You may not agree with the answers, but hey thats life.

I won't write one word answers to the questions, as it wouldn't give the general feeling for the conversation, I'll try to summarise as best I can....

Types

On the subject of the various different types, this is all hype/gimics (bull**** to use Paul's real term). Most of these products boast an improved absorption rate into the cells, when actually all of them are broken down to basic creatine phosphate in the gut and so its the same compound by the time it reaches the cell wall, irrespective of its nature when its started the journey (if you get what I mean). The limiting factor for creatine uptake is at the cell wall, as creatine phosphate, and not as CEE, Kre- etc etc. Absorption in the gut is rapid, and is not a problem at all. 30 mins after ingestion, the blood plasma levels rise to about 20x resting levels, which is far more than sufficient for the rate it can enter the cell at. ie you don't particularly need high blood plasma levels.

Loading / Entry to Cell

Most efficient and effective method remains 20g per day for 5 days, split into 4x5g, each one with 80-100g of simple sugars (thats about 500ml of Lucozade). The one thing that can significantly improve the movement across the cell wall, is the ingestion of the simple carbs, this stimulates the sodium potassium pumps and improves the uptake across the cell wall. Adding an esther, or buffering the creatine has no effect at all. As he put it, its the quickest way to link your bank balance with the sea!

Cycling/Toxicity

No evidence whatsoever that cycling is necessary either from a point of continued effectiveness of the supplement, or for renal health. Despite the sheer volume of creatine sold worldwide, there remains no evidence of renal damage unless a pre-existing renal condition was present. And there is no evidence that the effectiveness reduces over time, ie no resistance builds up. So no need to cycle.

Dependance

Not really studied. Any supplement can illicit training adaptations that if benefical, will probably stop when the supplement is withdrawn. Doesn't necessarily indicate any dependance.

Water Retention

This is real, but is not extra-cellular in Pauls view. In exercising people, creatine facilitates glycogen storage and this directly causes water retention within the muscle cells. So the water retention that occurs is positive in his opinion.

Combining with other Products

There is no evidence as far as he knows that other products improve the effects of creatine, just the benefits of taking with simple carbs.

Asked him about Nitric Oxide pre-cursors or L-Arginine and he said that product in itself really is unproven, the only evidence proving L-Arginine's effects was done on dogs and in huge concentrations (I told him I think it works!)

Breakdown

Talked about creatinine and he says its not a good marker for the breakdown of supplemental creatine, but could indicate that some of the creatine itself has degraded to creatinine prior to ingestion, or as an indicator of renal damage per se. ie creatinine is a marker for creatinine presence, not for creatine breakdown.

Muscetech

No relationship with them, they funded some research into insulin and muscle protein metabolism in the past, its normal for manufacturers to do this. Paul doesn't endorse any product, and when questioned on difference between brands, answered he hasn't come across any brand that is better than others (simple pure creatine monohydrate varies little).

Other

There is some new research into L-Carnitine and ingestion with sugars to give an insulin response. I'll try and locate Paul's study and post it. Its supposed to be interesting. And then current research in general is focussed on understanding less about the effects of products, and more about what is happening at a molecular level and then working back from there.

In general, not an awful lot has changed with creatine in 10 years and the research done in the '90s pretty much established the facts. His advice for using creatine for bodybuilding, go back to basics, stop ****ing your money into the sea and use creatine monohydrate in the way that has been proven countless times. Also, for us as individuals, be as critical as possible about the products you are using and don't get sucked in by any hype.

Sorry if it doesn't flow so well, but I am a bit limited on time and wanted to write it down while fresh from the conversation.

STOW


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers buddy


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice one, thanks mate.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Paul is always willing to answer any questions that people may have i have asked him few questions myself in the past and he has always been willing to help!

if he didn't have time then he would arrange a time and day for you to get in touch with him!!!!

he is a very intelligent man in his field and is very sought after with various different reasons!

it was him that told me about the "open window" and also that after training was the only time that you needed creatine and around 5-10g and also you should have 40-50g protein and 40-50g carbs!

But however he is very reluctant to answer questions about muscletech as he said they have basically blown what he said out of context, but again wont comment on this!!!!!

he also said a lot of these supps are not worth taking as they are just not digested in your boy and basically just end up down the toilet so its like "linking your wallet to the ocean" as he told me lol!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Excellent work Stow. He must be a down to earth guy to take time to chat with you. The world of research is rather snobby at times.

This connection could be a very fruitful one for all of us. Great reading!!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pauly,

Really appreciate your comments.

Stow


----------



## andreww60 (Sep 14, 2008)

When are you going to put the q&a's up..


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

this thread is nearly 2 years old and havent seen stow on here for a while.

anyways he wrote up his findings on the previous page, post 57 i think


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I am here


----------



## dave.d (Sep 19, 2009)

Just read this thread, and would like to thank Stow for the effort.

Shame the proffessor is not on the lecture circuit as it would make interesting listening combined with useful information.

Again thanks Stow, one of the best threads I have read in a long time

Regards

Dave


----------

